# Free sporting dog puppies - update - New Pictures 5 1/2 weeks!



## Scotsman (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 10 puppies that were born this past Friday, October 14. The mother is half English Setter and half black lab. The father is full blooded English Setter. The puppies seem to be carrying the Setter's gene for coloration and it looks like they will be long hair dogs.

There are 6 males and 4 females. There are two that are predominately black, there are two that are orange and white (this comes from my male setter's mother) and the remaining pups are white with some black spots.

As they get older they may have some other markings that will show up.

These are free to a good home. Both the adult dogs are good bird dogs and are mild mannered and calm.

They will be ready to go in six to eight weeks. I will get some pictures up soon. The proud daddy is the setter in my avatar.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to get one of your pups. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 19, 2011)

All right....finally some pictures. First, the four females.




















And now, the 6 male pups.















I believe this pup on the right is going to be marked like the daddy. He's the blue belton in my avatar.


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 19, 2011)

GON Forum member SeanandBrice have spoken for a female pup - the white one that has one black ear and one white ear.

Thanks Sean.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you. Can't wait to meet her. Sounds like some good potential bird dogs!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 20, 2011)

Could you please post of picture of the mother?  I'm curious as to what she looks like. That might not be a bad idea, and English Setter that naturally retrieves to hand.

SJ


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 20, 2011)

SJ, I will get some pictures of her up later this evening. She is half English Setter and half Lab. She and her litter mates were the result of an unplanned relationship. She is all black with a little white on her chest and is a short hair dog. She loves to hunt, but hasn't been formally trained. She has a good nose and will point quail and pheasant(released birds).


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are pictures of Max and MO. Max is the straight English Setter and MO(my kids named her that for "Mossy Oak") is the half-breed.


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 21, 2011)

Scotsman,

Good looking dogs. Pups look like Setters, of course they are 3/4. The pups should make great hunting dogs.  A shorter coat will make the pups look more like field Settes.


----------



## Magowah (Oct 25, 2011)

Good looking pups! Too bad we already have three dogs too many!


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 26, 2011)

Pups are just starting to open their eyes. I know that chaos will ensue once they are rambling around.....let the chewing begin!

As soon as they are moving pretty good, I will introduce them to some live birds as well as a wing on a rod and will see what their instincts are.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 28, 2011)

Scotsman said:


> Pups are just starting to open their eyes. I know that chaos will ensue once they are rambling around.....let the chewing begin!
> 
> As soon as they are moving pretty good, I will introduce them to some live birds as well as a wing on a rod and will see what their instincts are.



Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## Scotsman (Oct 31, 2011)

*Puppy update - two week photos*

The pups are now just over two weeks old, their eyes are open and they are starting to move around quite a bit. Here are some photo updates. First, the girls.

This is Charlee. She is the smallest pup of the litter, and  the most active. She is sitting up and walking around and exploring. She was named by and promised to GON forum member SeanandBrice.





My kids named this one Yoda. 





This is Pooh and Jasmine





All four girls together. Yoda, Pooh, Jasmine, and Charlee





Here are the boy pups. My kids named them all.
This is Thing One and Thing Two. (Update - Thing One has been spoken for).





This is Max Jr. (Update - Max Jr. has been spoken for by a close family member)





This one is Bear.





This is Number One. I believe he will be an orange belton or maybe a tri-color.





Rusty. (Has been spoken for)





Pile of boy pups.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 31, 2011)

What a bunch of cuties!  Max JR looks HUGE.  I love Yoda! and thing two ... and Rusty .... and  ....   dang I'm a sucker for a baby!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 31, 2011)

Lookin' good! My wife is falling for Max Jr. too! Please someone hurry and claim him! I watched a pile of quail meandor through our lease while sitting in the stand saturday. I watched them for about an hour and thought about Charlee. We shot a doe and while I was sneaking down to where it was, I flushed the quail. Scared the hey diddle out of me.


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 1, 2011)

Hate to say anything, but I am looking at this and cant see any pictures of the pups, I am interested in them.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone know why a member may not be able to see posted pictures?


----------



## TBass (Nov 1, 2011)

I see them just fine.  Cute pile of puppies!


----------



## Wing Zero (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there a possible setting that isnt allowing me to see any pics at all?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2011)

These are the cutest puppies I have ever layed eyes on. Dang it, I wish I didn't already have 2 dogs. I'm in love with these pups.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 2, 2011)

Wing Zero said:


> Is there a possible setting that isnt allowing me to see any pics at all?



Yes, there is!  Go into User Control Panel (User CP in the header just under the GON logo).  In the left margin under "Settings & Options" click "edit options".  Scroll down to the Thread Display Options box and make sure their is a check in the "show images" check box. 

Maybe that is it!


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 2, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yes, there is!  Go into User Control Panel (User CP in the header just under the GON logo).  In the left margin under "Settings & Options" click "edit options".  Scroll down to the Thread Display Options box and make sure their is a check in the "show images" check box.
> 
> Maybe that is it!



Thanks for that information. Hope it works! 
The male pup, Rusty, has been spoken for. They seem to grow a bit each day. I will get some more pictures taken in the next week or so. Thanks for looking and following their progress, and thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey (Nov 4, 2011)

is the  one that looks like the dad spoken for  if not i have  3 kidds that  are  beggin  me  for  him  !!!


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 6, 2011)

The pup, Max jr. has been spoken for by a family member. He is no longer available.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 6, 2011)

The male pup, Thing One, has been spoken for. He is no longer available.
The male pup, Number One, has been spoken for and he is no longer available.
The female pup, Pooh, has been spoken for and she is no longer available.

The pups that are left are the females Jasmine and Yoda, and the males, Thing Two and Bear.


----------



## kirby27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi tried sending a message before don't know if it went through. But I would love to take thing two and jasmine off your hands. Will give them a great home. I grew up quail hunting and ready to get back into it. Feel free to give me a call 706-267-0513 my name is Jeff.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 9, 2011)

Have they met the birds yet? How are they responding?


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 9, 2011)

kirby27 said:


> Hi tried sending a message before don't know if it went through. But I would love to take thing two and jasmine off your hands. Will give them a great home. I grew up quail hunting and ready to get back into it. Feel free to give me a call 706-267-0513 my name is Jeff.



Jeff, I sent you a pm.

Sean, they have not met live birds yet. I have taken a pheasant wing on a rod and line and let them do what they do. They are so clumsy and their motor skills are not developed enough to do any activities for any length of time. Charlee, Thing One, and a couple of the others really showed the most interest and I let them catch the wing and chew on it.

All of them have learned to find their way out of the straw bale house to go do their business outside of their sleeping area....and then they go back in.

I will try to go get some live birds this weekend. They are looking good!


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 9, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> These are the cutest puppies I have ever layed eyes on. Dang it, I wish I didn't already have 2 dogs. I'm in love with these pups.



You should see them now....they have grown a bit and are looking really good!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 9, 2011)

Scotsman said:


> Jeff, I sent you a pm.
> 
> Sean, they have not met live birds yet. I have taken a pheasant wing on a rod and line and let them do what they do. They are so clumsy and their motor skills are not developed enough to do any activities for any length of time. Charlee, Thing One, and a couple of the others really showed the most interest and I let them catch the wing and chew on it.
> 
> ...



atta girl!


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 9, 2011)

Only two pups are left. The black male, Bear and the black and white female, Yoda.

They are growing everyday and playing with pheasant tails and wings.....mostly chewing on them. They are pretty durn clumsy and it is comical to watch them getting around.

We started supplementing their feeding with some solid puppy chow softened with water. I'm sure MO appreciates this.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow! Only one pup left - the black male, Bear. I don't believe he will last long.

BTW, we are looking at a pick up dates of Saturday, November 26 and Saturday December 3. I can set a time to meet in Dalton if that works out for everyone.

Thanks to all of you GON members that have agreed to take a pup. I'm certain that these little birddogs - American English Settedors - will be a nice addition to your family and they should make for good pointing gundogs.

I don't know how big they will get, but Max, the sire is around 70 lbs and he is only one and half years old.


----------



## kirby27 (Nov 10, 2011)

I cant come 11-26 I'm on call at my job thanksgiving week but I can meet you at ur house 12-2 that evening or Dalton 12-3


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 10, 2011)

kirby27 said:


> I cant come 11-26 I'm on call at my job thanksgiving week but I can meet you at ur house 12-2 that evening or Dalton 12-3



We'll get something worked out.

I estimated Max at 70 pounds, I was wrong by 9 pounds. Just weighed in at 79 pounds. He is a Ryman bloodline setter, a close working dog....definitely not a speed burner.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 10, 2011)

12/3 works for me.


----------



## Turfmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

same with me 11/26 is bad teaching a NRA shot gun course that weekend 12-3 would be better


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 15, 2011)

For those of you waiting with us for one of the pups: We were in the area this weekend and had an opportunity to visit with Max and a few of the puppies. They look great and well cared for. Max had a great disposition, he was very friendly. He was a perfect balance of interested and laid back, not too rambunctious but clearly attentive and curious. There were some gunshots in the distance with it being deer season. Max perked up after each one and keyed right in on them. You can tell he enjoys being under the gun. The pups were getting around great and well developed for a mere 29 days old. Looks like some good potential gun dog/couch taters! It was great to meet you guys and we appreciate the opportunity!


----------



## Turfmaster (Nov 20, 2011)

any new pics of the pups?


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 21, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> For those of you waiting with us for one of the pups: We were in the area this weekend and had an opportunity to visit with Max and a few of the puppies. They look great and well cared for. Max had a great disposition, he was very friendly. He was a perfect balance of interested and laid back, not too rambunctious but clearly attentive and curious. There were some gunshots in the distance with it being deer season. Max perked up after each one and keyed right in on them. You can tell he enjoys being under the gun. The pups were getting around great and well developed for a mere 29 days old. Looks like some good potential gun dog/couch taters! It was great to meet you guys and we appreciate the opportunity!



Sean, thanks for the comments regarding Max and the pups. He loves to hunt.  He is such a good dog and sometimes I get the feeling that he thinks he is a person. He has been very good with the pups, they crawl all over him and he acts as if that is what they are supposed to do.

Anyway, I think these pups are ready to go. They will be 6 weeks this Friday. I will post up some new pictures in a short while. It turns out that we are keeping one ourselves at the convincing request of all of my sons. Our new family member will be the orange belton pup, #1. A new name is in order, something that starts with "M" would be nice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2011)

Scotsman said:


> Sean, thanks for the comments regarding Max and the pups. He loves to hunt.  He is such a good dog and sometimes I get the feeling that he thinks he is a person. He has been very good with the pups, they crawl all over him and he acts as if that is what they are supposed to do.
> 
> Anyway, I think these pups are ready to go. They will be 6 weeks this Friday. I will post up some new pictures in a short while. It turns out that we are keeping one ourselves at the convincing request of all of my sons. Our new family member will be the orange belton pup, #1. A new name is in order, something that starts with "M" would be nice.



Mudroe. Call him Mud for short.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 21, 2011)

*Pictures at 5 1/2 weeks*

Here are some pictures from this afternoon. First the pictures of Charlee - the pup for SeanandBrice.














Now, some pictures of Ace (formerly known as Thing One) - the pup for Matzrig.









Charlee and Ace together.









Some pictures of Yoda - the pup for Turfmaster.













This is Thing Two - for kirby27













And Jazmine - also for kirby27








Look at the intensity on this little girl, Jazmine!





You guys ready to pick 'em up?


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, they got even cuter! I wish we could come get her right now. These holidays are pretty crazy for us though. We have too much traveling this week. I think it's too hectic to bring her in right now. "M" names? I was thinking Mojo. Or maybe...Maverick...Mooch...or Monty.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks to Turfmaster for driving up and getting his new pup, Yoda. I'm sure Yoda will enjoy her new home!

Thanks again. Post up some pictures as she gets older!


----------



## Turfmaster (Nov 24, 2011)

She's doing good so far we appreciate you letting us bring her home and yes will up date with pics as she gets older


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 25, 2011)

The puppies are starting to go to their new homes! Bear left today with his new family. Charlee and Thing One (aka Ace) left today with GON member SeanandBrice. They are on the road now, so I hope things are going well with the trip.

Please post up some pics as your pups get older, as well as letting us know how they are progressing with their hunting/training.

Thanks, Sean. I hope you enjoy your new family members. That bow on Charlee's head was....a nice touch!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 26, 2011)

We will sure keep you posted. They are doing great. Brice and I are staying at our hunting camp tonight, so I bet the girls are having a full blown sissy dog spa party with Charlee. I bet she has ribbons, painted toe nails, and the whole works when we get home.


----------



## Setter Jax (Nov 27, 2011)

Sean,

Let me know how those ribbons hold up in the field.  lol  That would be a good pic for the upland blog with Charlee on point.  lol

SJ


----------



## SeanandBrice (Nov 28, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Sean,
> 
> Let me know how those ribbons hold up in the field.  lol  That would be a good pic for the upland blog with Charlee on point.  lol
> 
> SJ



I'll get some pictures up when I get a chance. Maybe I can get her pointing the wing in those ribbons. Hunting in ribbons I can probably let slide, but the tu-tu has to go!!! Looks like Brice has named the male pup "Chase". They squalled all night the first night, but have taken to the crate since. They're eating like little pigs too. They sling food all over the dining room. What a mess! We started them on some puppy food called Blue Buffalo and they love it. They swell up like ticks gobbling it down. (www.dogfoodadvisor.com, awesome dog food site!) We picked up some grown quail earlier today, so I'll be introducing them to live birds this week if the rain lets up. They were sure interested in watching them through the cage. The wing on a string is going good. Charlee is faster than me and catches it quite a bit, but I've got her figured out now. Chase usually does a back flip and lands on his head. They've met lots of people and dogs and have done really well. I'll get some pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like things are going well!


----------



## secondseason (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you find homes for them all?


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 29, 2011)

secondseason said:


> Did you find homes for them all?



Yes. You can remove this thread if you want. It has served its purpose. No sense taking up space.


----------



## secondseason (Nov 29, 2011)

Scotsman said:


> Yes. You can remove this thread if you want. It has served its purpose. No sense taking up space.



I was just curious from a personal standpoint.    I will leave it up so the new owners can post updates if you like.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 29, 2011)

That would be great! It would be nice to see the each pup's progress. Thanks.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=z3SFMdDdEMY here's a video of Chase and Charlee meeting a live bird.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 1, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=z3SFMdDdEMY here's a video of Chase and Charlee meeting a live bird.



Well good grief! Apparently training bird dogs with a bird is considered cruelty to animals on youtube. Shooting and gutting them is ok, but don't show puppies chasing them and carrying them around!


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 1, 2011)

Sean, that is unbelievable! Your video was pulled? That's not right! Anyway, how did they react to the live birds?


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm shocked by it. It's ridiculous. Good thing I didn't upload a video of the last bird they got a hold of..lol. Let's just say they got a lot more confident...and the freezer got a little more fuller. 

They did great! Chase has a blast with it. He pounces around and plays with the bird. Charlee sees it as food. She's all business with the bird. She picks it up and carries it around looking for a nice spot to lie down for dinner. She's awesome at hallway fetch, where Chase has the "you go get it" attitude. They both are really confident with the birds. The first ones I introduced them to were lock winged. Then I introduced the flappers. You could literally see the predator instinct switch turn on. The flapper made the menu.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi5qE1JCytc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv-Z82vblGU

Here's a couple videos that I uploaded and made unlisted.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 2, 2011)

Sean,

That's awesome.  I really enjoyed the clips.  Good looking pups.  Did you end up getting two pups??

SJ


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks SJ. We did get two pups. We were back and forth with the thought of getting my son a pup. He's 9 and we weren't sure if he was ready for a dog. I was resigned with the idea that getting him one would probably mean I would be training two. We hadn't made up our mind when all the pups were claimed. When we visited the puppies, he asked for Chase. Chase (then "Ace") was already claimed. He kept on about it, and when the fellow that was getting Chase had to back out it seemed fate had spoken. I'm really glad it worked out that way seeing them together. Plus, my son is taking on some of the load really well so far (as is the rest of the family).


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 2, 2011)

With my two Setters, I think my female hunts harder but she doesn't have the stamina to go all day.  She gets to the point at the end of the day that she is just hanging out, but my male will hunt all day long..........  Just a couple of words of advice on training two pups at the same time.  I have never tried, but hearing from guys who have; work and train them separately.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to get those video clips posted up for us to see. I keep thinking about why they pulled those videos....good thing you didn't post one of someone fishing with live bait!

Pups are looking good. I  have to keep two of them until December 9, and one of them until December 22 - Christmas gift.

They certainly are sloppy when they eat, but one of them has Max's eating habit of laying down with his head over the food bowl while he chows down.

Post up more when you can.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Turfmaster (Dec 3, 2011)

How are you guys getting along with crate training them if you are ? Cricket aka Yoda does not like the crate and will howl and make all types of racket for hrs if you leave her in there


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 3, 2011)

Turfmaster said:


> How are you guys getting along with crate training them if you are ? Cricket aka Yoda does not like the crate and will howl and make all types of racket for hrs if you leave her in there



The first night was terrible. They howled all night. We were expecting it. I made a rule in the house to NEVER open the kennel when they were making noise. Just sit and stare at them until they get quiet, then open the kennel. The second night they howled for a few hours, then went quiet. The third night was about twenty minutes of crying, but that morning they sat quietly and waited for someone to let them out. By the fourth day the crying was over and they go in the kennel by themselves, even throughout the day. They have already learned that noise keeps that door shut, quiet gets it open. We don't leave them in the kennel more than 4 or 5 hours without taking them out. I don't expect them to hold it all night quite yet. Maybe next week we'll try that. Also, the kennel is one that is dark inside, not a wire type. If you have that kind, try covering it with a blanket so it's more like what they're used to naturally. The main thing is NEVER give in!!! Do it just once and they learn that louder noise gets attention. Reversing that is MUCH harder than losing sleep for a night or two.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 3, 2011)

Another thing to consider is the size of the kennel. If you bought one for their adult size, like we did, it may be too large for her now. They prefer a smaller den. You could put a cardboard box in it to take up the extra space. It should be tight enough space that they can turn around, but no more. We have two together so they seem pretty secure, if Cricket is alone in the kennel she may need it smaller for security.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 3, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> With my two Setters, I think my female hunts harder but she doesn't have the stamina to go all day.  She gets to the point at the end of the day that she is just hanging out, but my male will hunt all day long..........  Just a couple of words of advice on training two pups at the same time.  I have never tried, but hearing from guys who have; work and train them separately.  Good luck and keep us posted.



Yep, I don't have a clue how to train them together. I doubt they could even pay attention together. Maybe I can make hunting them together a goal next year or later, but I'm thinking like you, not now. Do you think it would be a good idea to hunt them a season, then work on training one to quarter while one heeled and rotating them. Then move on to quartering seperately together? How is that normally done?



Scotsman said:


> I'm glad you were able to get those video clips posted up for us to see. I keep thinking about why they pulled those videos....good thing you didn't post one of someone fishing with live bait!
> 
> Pups are looking good. I  have to keep two of them until December 9, and one of them until December 22 - Christmas gift.
> 
> ...



Somebody's gonna be thrilled on Christmas! That's cool! These guys don't lay down, they GET IN THE BOWL! It's funny, until they start slinging it with their paws like there's something in there worth digging for. They've gotten better since I cut back their food quantity. I was over feeding and have whittled it back a little at a time until there is just a tiny bit left after they eat. Now they don't seem to waste as much. Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Turfmaster (Dec 4, 2011)

Yea its one of the smaller wire crate kennel we have tried a blanket and let her be but guess we have given in to quick she has seemed to start going in it a little during the day guess we will keep trying but such a great pup and already chasing wings on a pole and my 6 yr old daughter I got her for is just in love with her. Crockery also seems to enjoy riding in the truck as I have taken her with me and my lab on mutiple trips that are at least a couple of hrs if not most of the day


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great, TM! I bet that girl is having a ball with her? Glad to hear she's doing better with the crate. I really think they prefer the crate in the long run. I introduced Charlee and Chase to a game of hide-and-seek with birds this evening. I think that's probably the most fun they've ever had!!! I hid a quail with clipped wings in some tall grass where I had set up the training pen. I set it up so the wind would blow the bird smell to them. I didn't let them see me hide the bird. Then I went and got one of the pups and got in the pen with them. It was dark so I knew they would have to use their noses. Wow! They went nuts rooting through that grass. They knew something was in there. I let them find it, flush it, and chase it a second, then picked them up and made a big fuss over them while I rehid the bird and started over. They had a blast! It was too dark for video so I'll get some tomorrow a little earlier.


----------



## panglin (Dec 6, 2011)

do you have any pups left and could you contact me at prineanglin@yahoo.com or call me at 478 232 2398


----------



## SeanandBrice (Dec 7, 2011)

"A tree full of toys!!!"


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 8, 2011)

panglin said:


> do you have any pups left and could you contact me at prineanglin@yahoo.com or call me at 478 232 2398



Unfortunately, they are all spoken for.

My son is home from college and was working with the pups that we still have. Right now, we are waiting for folks to pickup Jazmine and Thing Two. They are going together. Pooh is going locally - a Christmas gift to be picked up December 22.

Anyway, the pups are starting to lock up on point. It is awesome to see! Foreleg lifted up, tail out straight behind them. I will see if I can get some pictures.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 8, 2011)

SeanandBrice said:


> "A tree full of toys!!!"



Chase is really a good looking pup!


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent off Thing Two and Jazmine today! The new owners made a 3 1/2 hour drive up and picked them up. I hope they make that drive back without incident.

I believe those two pups are going to be some kind of good bird dogs!

Post up some pictures of your pups as they grow.


----------



## SeanandBrice (Jan 2, 2012)

The pups got their second set of shots and got the OK from the vet to do some socialization. We took them to Helen, GA and spent the New Years weekend. They met all kinds of people and did really well walking through town. They saw tons of new things and hiked off leash quite a bit too. We hiked about 25 miles total and they crossed rivers, walked across down trees over the rivers, did some rock hopping, and learned lots of new things. They did awesome. Chase was a little apprehensive about the moving water at first, but a few tossed hot dog pieces were worth the risk. Great trip and I think it will really help them become confident dogs.


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice, Sean. Those pups are full-fledged family members. Post some more pics when you can. BTW, great looking family, too.


----------



## Scotsman (Jan 2, 2012)

I scrolled back through this thread and realized that I cannot see any of the pictures that have been posted other than the last one posted by Sean at the falls with his family. The image links are there, but it is the link only and not the image. Anyone know what is up with that?


----------

